#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  I want to begin writing a book/non-fiction,on my laptop,please ,HELP !

## RCW226

I have a Gateway laptop w/Windows 7,and Office 2007,Excel 2007,I guess,theres a bunch of office and student stuff.I just want to use my computer to write my book as I would do in long hand,but using computer to lay out pgs.,format.Is there a templet someplace I use or what is my first step in setting up page 1 ?

----------


## shg

Open Word and start typing:

"It was a dark and stormy night. ..."

----------


## royUK

Outlook isn't the right program

----------


## RCW226

Thankyou,all,but I went to word,WordPad,and started typing as suggested by shg,comrade. :Smilie: Can save and print pg. Thanx All,Love this forum :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## pooman

I have a Gateway laptop w/Windows 7,and Office 2007,Excel 2007,I guess,theirs a bunch of office and student stuff.I just want to use my computer to write my book as I would do in long hand,but using computer to lay out pgs.,format.Is there a temple someplace.when we write some thing on books than we should take print out.

----------


## shg

Open Word and start typing:

"It was a dark and stormy night. ..."

----------


## arlu1201

Pooman,

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------

